# Fehlermeldung: " Konnte das Dokument...nicht öffnen, da Arbeitsvolumen voll sind."



## BierHubi (28. Oktober 2004)

HILFE!
Bei mir kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: " Konnte das Dokument...nicht öffnen, da Arbeitsvolumen voll sind."

Ich habe 512DDR Ram PC400 TwinMos

Wo ist denn da das Problem?

Thx


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Fehlermeldung: " Konnte das Dokument...nicht öffnen, da Arbeitsvolumen voll sind.*

Dass Dein RAM voll ist? Wie wärs mit dem Neustart von PS und/ oder
anderen speicherintensiven Programmen - wenn das nicht
gehen sollte, dann hilft auf jeden Fall ein Reboot des Rechners.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Fehlermeldung: " Konnte das Dokument...nicht öffnen, da Arbeitsvolumen voll sind.*

Wenn du mehrere Festplatten oder Partitionen besitzt, solltest du auch das Arbeitsvolumen
auf sie verteilen. Außerdem kannst du auch den verfügbaren Arbeitsspeicher für Photoshop festlegen.


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Fehlermeldung: " Konnte das Dokument...nicht öffnen, da Arbeitsvolumen voll sind.*

Na beim öffnen ist das ja nocht nicht tragisch, schlimm wirds nach 3h hardcore Photoshoping, gesagt zu bekommen, dass da wegen dem Volumen nichts gespeichert werden kann. - Selbst nachdem alle anderen Programme mittels Taskmanager geschlossen wurden.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Oktober 2004)

Wie radde' schon sagt:
Die Fehlermeldung meint nicht deinen RAM, sondern deinen verfügbaren Festplatten-Speicher!

..für mal nen DEFRAG auf deine(r/n) Platte durch! Und schau dir unter C:\Windows\TEMP\ an wie gross deine PS-Auslagerungsdatei ist!

Einfach mal den "incomplete downloads" Ordner löschen, ein paar CDs brennen oder ne weitere Festplatte kaufen! ^^

Und falls es möglich ist, sollte Photoshop auf einer Partition installiert sein, die Dateien, die du bearbeitest aber auf einem anderen physikalischen Laufwerk liegen! *Wird auch bei der PS-Installation empfohlen*


----------

